# Track cleaning



## drbobderrig (Nov 12, 2018)

Anyone try this method...?






dr bob


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nope, not for me.. I use CRC Electrical Cleaner, NON-flammable, and squirt that on a rag and wipe down my rails.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have heard of this for a couple years now. Never tried it. It might work. Auto trans.
fluid is a good cleaner for some things. I am not too keen on putting oil on my track and leaving it. I use rubbing alcohol and a rag. It leaves no residue on track. Dad is gone now but he used to have a nice boat with wood trim. Teac wood I guess. He would wipe the wood with trans. fluid. Gave a nice rich color and seemed to waterproof it. He would do it once a year.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> I have heard of this for a couple years now. Never tried it. It might work. Auto trans.
> fluid is a good cleaner for some things. I am not too keen on putting oil on my track and leaving it. I use rubbing alcohol and a rag. It leaves no residue on track. Dad is gone now but he used to have a nice boat with wood trim. Teac wood I guess. He would wipe the wood with trans. fluid. Gave a nice rich color and seemed to waterproof it. He would do it once a year.


I use tranny fluid for 2 things, my transmissions and for polishing bluing on firearms. For firearms, put some on 00000 steel wool and rub away.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I use DeOxit D5 and Dust Monkeys on my N scale layout. A little spray on a Kato rerailer and the Dust Monkey picks it up and distributes it on the track. Works great! On my S Scale track I just spray a little on a sponge and manually run it along the track.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Seems there are many operators doing this. I doubt the Tranny Fluid would cause any harm in the minute quantity the video shows. It is also engineered to not attack the soft seals used in transmissions so it should not harm traction tires. HO trains are much more sensitive to a light coating of dirt or oxidation because of the low current draw from track to the pickup wheels. Gilbert engines are pulling 2A off the rails so they will likely run fine with less clean rails than HO. 
On my layout with MTH NS track I wipe off the exposed track about every three months. I have not had to clean any of the hidden track in over two years. 
I suppose I could put a loop of Gilbert track on the floor under my layout and run it whenever I use the main layout. Put TF on one rail and nothing on the other and see if there is any difference in rail cleanliness after a month.


----------

